# Mineral Guard Roll Roofing



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It does not get glued down to the decking, it's for the over lapping seams.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

You would need to nail down a base sheet first, then install the roll roofing set in the adhesive.


----------



## toeey1 (Feb 10, 2010)

1985gt said:


> You would need to nail down a base sheet first, then install the roll roofing set in the adhesive.


Would that be a felt or another type of base sheet?


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Keep in mind the rolled roofing isn't made for low slope. Within weeks maybe, you'll probably be tearing it off to go with a base sheet and cap sheet of SBS. Take plenty of paint thinner to help clean up when you tear it back off. It's going to be real messy.


----------

